
Cephalization - 0DHm2CxO7Lb3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cephalization
======
typingmonkey
There is that video game called robocraft where you build robots and fight
with them. There I learned to put all vital stuff in one place, because when
you are dead you are dead. Spreading the weak spots around a body only
increases the danger. A lobster will neither survive blind, nor without mouth,
nor without antenna.

~~~
nwah1
Also the response time is probably better with a shorter nerve length between
sense organs and the brain.

